#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Prostate cancer

## Eliminator

Prostate cancer was always something that I was having to get checked for. (Father died of prostate cancer) After the last PSA test (Blood test) and then a biopsy, I was diagnosed with Stage 2 prostate cancer. They say it will be easiest at this time to just operate and take all the cancer out. Fingers crossed.

  For those of you who don't know, there are a couple of ways the docs measure the severity of this cancer. Mine was measured in the 4 level method and so my cancer has not gone to the outside of my prostate. Levels 1 and 2, the cancer itself can be removed from the inside of the prostate without need for chemo.

IF you want more info go here:

Survival rates for prostate cancer


Prostate Cancer Center: Treatments, Symptoms, Detection, Stages, Diagnosis, and Tests

  I go in for my surgery on Dec.11 and will have it done on Dec. 15 and keep everyone informed on costs and stuff if any of you want to know.



  I wish all of you to stay healthy and have a long life.

Cheers,

Eli

----------


## kingwilly

All the best.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Good luck with it...Friend next door had it...Was recommended some natural remedy...laetrile...B-17 vitamin from apricot seeds...

Return visit to doc after purchasing some in Mexico and using for 6 months, doc was amazed...Completely clear...

----------


## bankao dreamer

All the best Eli hope all goes well

----------


## Fozzy

Like with any cancer it's all about catching it early. If you're of an age then you really  need to get those checks done regularly, too many blokes put them off. And we should all be checking our love spuds in the shower at least once a week.

----------


## bowie

Eliminator;

Bad news, my condolences and well wishes. 

On the pro side it seems you have a fairly early diagnose and the survival rates are a lot better than I would have expected.

Do us a favor and kick cancers ass and keep us informed. Stay strong.

----------


## Little Chuchok

All my best wishes for you Eli.

I hope it goes well.

----------


## terry57

My friend has just had the operation done in Perth using a new method. Apparently all done by computer guidance which eliminates the chance of human error.

Cost 30K  

15K  picked up by health care and 15K picked up workers comp.

Firefighters now covered for prostate cancer.

----------


## Latindancer

Must have been a bit of a jolt to get that news. But as _the average of all_ stages is such a good survival rate, it looks pretty optimistic for you.

What about the unspoken which we all fear though ? Erectile nerves which may be damaged by the op ?

I remember reading an article a while back in which doctors said that generally, vitamin or mineral supplements did not affect the outcome after cancer ops. But then they went on to say "but actually, Selenium DOES affect the outcome...slightly". I myself take it regularly. Every bit of technical advantage makes a difference. 

Good luck, dude.

----------


## pseudolus

Good luck mate - stay strong.

----------


## cptw

Eliminator,

I'm very sorry to hear or the diagnosis and glad you caught it early.  Looks like you've done some research and I do not know where you are located, but hope you have investigated all of the options available to you.  Forgive me if what follows is unwanted advice and old news to you.

I do not pretend to be an expert - just another man recently diagnosed and it sounds like with a case a bit further along.  After my biopsy I was scheduled for surgery and told that there were no other  good choices by my urologist (the chair of a major cancer center in the US).  

I've since learned otherwise.

Urologists are surgeons - and too often believe that radical prostatectomy is the best or only choice.  The hammer sees everything as the nail, sometimes even with the best intentions.

Surgery can be a good choice, but far too many are ordered.  For some, depending on the particular stats and mindset, the option of waiting (active surveillance) is the best.  If we live long enough, most of us will have some level of prostate cancer.  It is not one disease, and for many it is slow and can be managed without radical therapies.  Make sure you are not getting unneeded treatment, but do so prudently and with vigilance.

This surgery is serious, one of the most difficult, and the side effects certain initially, and far too often permanent (though usually to a lesser degree).   I'm not saying it is wrong for you, but hope you have examined other options and spoken to other specialists.  The radiation treatments offered today, available even in Thailand, were not around 10 years ago.  They can be every bit as effective and with the right clinic, almost always have a better side effect profile.  There are other options still.

I hope you have found the very best surgeon you can.  He or she should have years of experience. At least hundreds or better yet over a thousand surgeries using the method that will be employed during yours.  There are no machines that remove human error or compensate for inexperience.   I've read the same is true no matter what method of treatment you choose, get the best clinician and the best clinic available.  Ask hard questions, do your research, do not stop with the direction you get from the first doctor you see.  You can trust, but verify. 

The advantage you have with prostate cancer is some time to 
research, to make up your mind.  It is generally slow growing and unless you have an aggressive case (Gleason 8 or better or very a high PSA)  with stage two you can take months to figure out what is right for you.  With the right scores/cancer volume you may not have to do anything -at least not for years.

I hope this isn't taken the wrong way, but I am in exactly the same spot and am facing the same choices with a worse percentage chance at a cure.  You cannot undo the surgery, and none of the treatments are pretty or without risk.  

Sorry if this is out of place especially from a member with a piss poor record of posting.  Because of my circumstances I'm a bit passionate about it and hope that you and the others here who will encounter this do so with eyes wide open and go for the best choice available.   God bless and good luck.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Eli, Very sorry to hear this, but glad you caught it early. I don't know enough about it to offer comments, but I will say that my BIL had it about eight years ago - caught it early, and chemotherapy knocked it out. He's been clean eight years now. Didn't even lose his hair or puke a lot due to the chemo.

As a rule with serious illnesses, and as you know, the more "educated" opinions you get "from doctors" the better you can decide which treatment route to follow.

Good luck!

----------


## kmart

All the best of luck Eliminator. 
Something that we all need to be checking, 50 yo seems to be the watershed for prostate glands.
My Grandad on my Mum's side of the family died of it, and my Dad has had it (very low count) for nearly 8 years now, but with no real detriment to his general health. So it's something that I need to be vigilant for as well..

One of my best mates in Thailand died of a very aggressive form of prostate cancer some 8-9 years ago. He opted for an Apricot seed herbal "cure" when he should have had surgery. So everyone is different. 

Good luck mate, and please update this thread after your surgery and let everyone know how you're doing.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> One of my best mates in Thailand died of a very aggressive form of prostate cancer some 8-9 years ago. He opted for an Apricot seed herbal "cure" when he should have had surgery. So everyone is different.


One of my best friends, also in Thailand, went the herbal route. It went into remission for quite some time, then came raging back and quickly finished the job.

Herbal medicines are great for certain things, but I wouldn't use them to try to defeat cancer myself.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Good luck mate

----------


## PeeCoffee

Best wishes Eli as you'll be back strong as ever riding the roads on your Kawasaki bathed in sunshine !

(Again cprw words were well intended).

Stay strong each and every one of you.
Make each and every day YOUR day.

----------


## Loy Toy

Best of luck my friend.

You shared your concerns with me privately a few weeks ago and your positive outlook will go a long way to beating this.

Cudos for starting this thread and I hope your honesty, openness and strength will assist others.

----------


## Dillinger

> Something that we all need to be checking,


looking into it... apparently not, unless you are black or have it run in your family.




> Testing men for prostate cancer 'causes harm - and may not save lives', experts warn
> Current test involves analysing prostate-specific antigen (PSA)
> This is protein produced by prostate - higher levels make cancer more likely
> Blood test results in up to 20% men being wrongly told they have disease
> Half are over-diagnosed and given unpleasant or damaging treatment for slow-growing tumours that wouldn't have caused problem in their lifetime


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...ave-lives.html

All the best with the treatment Eli

----------


## Mr Earl

Bad news, but sounds like you caught it fairly early.
As Dillinger be careful knife happy doctors they often the ones who kill you not the disease.
There are alternatives to chemo and the knife. Get as much info as you can.
I know what I'd do if I got that kind of eye opening news.
Take care and good luck with it.

----------


## tonnab1

All the best for you, Eli

----------


## Ratchaburi

Sorry to here about the P/C I hope all turns out well for you Eli all the best mate.

----------


## Troy

My Dad was diagnosed with prostrate cancer about 10 years ago. As a rule he never goes to the Doc and normally has to be dragged there, screaming and kicking, so it was not that  early a stage when he was diagnosed. He went the Chemotherapy path and is still alive to tell the tale.

Dad isn't the strongest of guys physically but, like his mum, has immense strength mentally. Not a murmur of discontent about his treatment and never a moment's thought of it killing him. I think it was a year before he was finally cleared and another 5 years before they stopped bothering him with check-ups.

I should add that he was diagnosed about a year after having a triple by-pass.

Hope all goes well for you and you stay positive, whatever is thrown at you.

----------


## ltnt

> Quote: Testing men for prostate cancer 'causes harm - and may not save lives', experts warn Current test involves analysing prostate-specific antigen (PSA) This is protein produced by prostate - higher levels make cancer more likely Blood test results in up to 20% men being wrongly told they have disease Half are over-diagnosed and given unpleasant or damaging treatment for slow-growing tumours that wouldn't have caused problem in their lifetime


Not a hard and fast rule no doubt Dillinger, but worth serious thought.  I wonder how many diagnosed were actually prostrate cancer positive.  I was going in for the usual annual check up a while ago.  I don't know why, but I thought it was time for one since I had not seen the inside of a hospital in 15 years or so.  Back comes the results, of course the PSA is alright, but the Thai doctor wants to confirm its correctness and asks me to return in 3 months for another check.

Oh,oh!  Whats wrong?  Panic attacks!  I go in for another testing/physical, PSA is a little higher, so reads the print out.  What does this mean?  Dr. Thai shrugs his head, lets do it again and monitor it.  MY alarm bell goes off!

He's ripping me off!  Come backs for 4,000 baht a whack.  I return once again, after three months wait.  PSA a little lower, Thai Doc. come back again....Fuck you!

I haven't been back in 5 years.  I'm not saying don't get a check up or believe a doctors experienced guess, but I for one have had the run of a lifetime with doctor's over the years.  

I am hoping for the best outcome Elimenator and wish you a complete speedy recovery.

----------


## S Landreth

Good luck with the surgery in December and hope youll continue giving us updates on your exams years after.

This should be an informative thread and hope it will encourage others to go out and get tested and seek licensed professional medical help if there ever is a problem. It will also be nice to read a record from the beginning (detection) and the healing process years after the surgery from a cancer survivor.

----------


## Eliminator

Thank you to all for the well wishes and I will look further into all info given. It's very nice to have friends to help you out. I will keep everyone informed of what's going on.

----------


## Eliminator

Just got out of the hospital yesterday and Doc says he thinks he got all of the cancer out. He also said that he had to cut out a bit more than he first thought and that some of the cancer had come out of the prostate and he had to cut a bit more out of me. Go for the first checkup on the 27th of this month but I guess that's more for the incontinence than anything else.  

    A lot of pain the first few days even though they had me on a morphine drip. I think the drip was so diluted that it had little affect. After I got to move around a bit by walking the pain cut down quite a bit then the cut me off the drip and just went to straight morphine and 2 tablets a day. Took until my last few days before I could really feel the injections going in. LOL

  A little tired so I'll write more later if anyone is interested. Thanks to all that sent their well wishes.

----------


## terry57

^

Shit mate, hope you get well. 

You doing this in Thailand and if so what was the damage. ?

----------


## david44

Best wishes 
I was creened in UK a few months ago,need to repat annually I was advised.
I was also warned of false positive misdiagnosis risks,however if otherwise competent I think the more information you have the better,

----------


## Latindancer

Eliminator,  I highly recommend you have a look at these articles regarding cancer stem cells and inhibiting their spread. The beauty of this natural remedy is that it is a food, and therefore will not interfere with any medication you might continue to take.
Also, in order to make curcumin more bio-available, you need to eat black pepper as well (it contains piperine).

Turmeric Extract Strikes To The Root Cause of Cancer Malignancy

600 Reasons Turmeric May Be The World's Most Important Herb

In light of your doctor's saying that some of the cancer had come out of your prostate, I highly recommend you include turmeric and black pepper in your diet every day....perhaps every meal ! It is one of the most-studied (and I'm talking proper scientific studies) herbs.

----------


## Lancelot

Good luck to you Eliminator. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

----------


## ltnt

Wow!  Great to hear you're surgery is done.  Never any fun in the hospital.  I wondered what you finally decided to do.  Thanks for the update. Stay positive man and keep doing the things the doctor's ask.  Heal well and get strong.

FWIW, I once went in for "out patient surgery," in America.  Had a saliva gland that had hardened and my whole side of the face swelled up like a balloon.  they gave me some meds and he swelling went down, but I went in for surgery soon after.  during the surgery my heart stopped and flatlined on the scope for a couple minutes I'm told.  I was only in my 30's then.

After that I figured any surgery you survived was a success... :Smile: 

Hang in there Eliminator.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Eliminator,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear or the diagnosis and glad you caught it early.  Looks like you've done some research and I do not know where you are located, but hope you have investigated all of the options available to you.  Forgive me if what follows is unwanted advice and old news to you.
> 
> I do not pretend to be an expert - just another man recently diagnosed and it sounds like with a case a bit further along.  After my biopsy I was scheduled for surgery and told that there were no other  good choices by my urologist (the chair of a major cancer center in the US).  
> 
> I've since learned otherwise.
> 
> Urologists are surgeons - and too often believe that radical prostatectomy is the best or only choice.  The hammer sees everything as the nail, sometimes even with the best intentions.
> ...


^
I do agree with you on this. Far too many surgeries done that are not necessary. I would seek other opinions before approving the surgery.

Best Wishes and Good Luck

----------


## Loy Toy

Great to see you are on the mend and I wish you a speedy and full recovery.

----------


## Latindancer

Just spoke to a naturopath as I have recommended turmeric to a friend in Oz with cancer.
She said that it needs to be taken with a little fatty food (as well as the pepper I mentioned) in order to be fully bioavailable.

----------


## aging one

glad to hear you are on the mend mate.

----------


## adzt1

Speedy recovery



Will you ride again? 



And thanks for the Awareness!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Get well mate, good to see you got it beat

----------


## Luigi

Good luck with the check up.

Best wishes.

----------


## bsnub

Man tough deal. I hope it doesn't come back. I just lost a good friend to cancer. He fought it like a man for four years. Finally succumbed on new years day.

----------


## Boon Mee

Get better soon, brother.  :Smile: 

I have that PSA test done annually to stay on top of this shit too and so far, touch/knock on wood, the numbers have remained low.

My father and grandfather both had prostate cancer but kicked off in their late 80's of other aliments.  Prostate cancer is usually slow-growing unless you're like Frank Zappa who contracted it in his 40's I believe and was dead within a year.

----------


## ltnt

> Frank Zappa who contracted it in his 40's I believe and was dead within a year.


Frank Zappa died like he lived, at the speed of light!

----------


## Latindancer

Zappa's cancer was festering away for a couple of years, at least. I saw what was probably his last interview on Youtube....from his hospital bed. From memory, he stated that he felt irritated that he had beeen complaining to his doctor for some time that everything was not well in that area, but they did not discover it was prostate cancer for some time.

----------


## Eliminator

On costs: It's around the 100,000 baht mark right now. I'll have to get a translation for all the separate things and I will post it here.

First bill for when I was supposed to go in and couldn't because of the bike wreck: 2890 baht one day.

Second bill was for about 85,000 baht for surgery and other stuff.

Last bill makes up for the last of the 100,000 baht. 

Not sure, have to check with the misses as she takes care of that, 555 I owe a couple few people but I hope it's all done and it'll just take time to pay it off. 

If you have the money to get GOOD insurance, BUY it, you won't regret it and it will save you heaps.

Thanks again to all and I'll you some other tips later and some funny stuff too. ( It was funny to me LOL)

Cheers,

Eli

----------


## Your name here

A friend of mine was diagnosed with prostate cancer last summer, his PSA was in the low teens. After a few months of treatment with cannabis and a change in diet, his oncologist declared him cancer free based on diagnostic tests, his PSA was back in the normal range. Many other men have had similar results, without the side effects of surgery or other invasive treatments. Here's a link to his story. 

Tommy Chong Beats Prostate Cancer with Hemp Oil and Proper Diet - Waking Times : Waking Times

I could refer you to sources in states or countries where it's legal if you're interested in traveling there.

----------


## Eliminator

^ Hey YNH, I wish I had caught it earlier but my PSA was 18 and my prostate was hard and the biopsy  showed it was there.  Too late now, the deal is done. LOL

Wish I could get the hemp oil too. 555

----------


## terry57

I get full blood checks done twice a year. Costs piss all and can catch this stuff in the early stages.

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^ Hey YNH, I wish I had caught it earlier but my PSA was 18 and my prostate was hard and the biopsy  showed it was there.  Too late now, the deal is done. LOL
> 
> Wish I could get the hemp oil too. 555


Ganja is readily available here in LOS if you want it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eliminator

> Ganja is readily available here in LOS if you want it.



      I know that, I'm just paranoid about getting caught more than anything else. If I got caught, I would lose everything that really matters to me (wife and daughter). 

      I'm sure it would help the pain issues also. 555

----------


## Ratchaburi

Good to see that you back El & yes stay away from the weed, it's not worth it.
Stay well mate  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Great to see you are still your old self and in good spirits my friend.

You certainly have a lovely family backing you as well and give them our best regards.

----------


## ENT

Good to hear you're on the mend, carry on man.    :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Good on ya Eli.

----------


## Bower

Strength and a speedy recovery to you and comfort to your loved ones.

----------


## eceg

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.
I signed up to TD today to encourage you with my experience, especially as your Father died of pc.
I was diagnosed in 2003 with high psa and Gleason scores. I refused an op and had to search long to find a doc who agreed to radiation. After 4 years, hormone pills and in 2010 seeds implant. Thanks Germany for a super health system.
I have not seen a doc since 2010 and have been enjoying my retirement in LOS since 2012 with my wonderful Thai wife.
I'm sure the best way to beat this bastard is, after the necessary treatment, to ignore him. I eat and drink what I like and enjoy my cigs. Don't let this bastard stop you enjoying life to the full.
Good luck.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Welcome to the Buffalo Board, eceg...How do you like TV?...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Good to hear you're recovering, man...Surely you have someone you can trust to get you some weed...

Maybe Rat can spare some...That cat is constantly on the bong...

----------


## eceg

Thanks BB
Living in Isaan has clearly made a buffalo of me. My face is deep red and hanging in shame.
Can you keep a secret?......Please/

----------


## BaitongBoy

The buffalo are wonderful creatures...And the Thais love them...Heh...

I had a gf who bonded with a buffalo when she was a very young girl...They were best friends and she was a handful, but when her mother tried to chase her down, she ran for the buffalo and it wouldn't let her old lady near the child...

Cried her eyes out when the buffalo died...

----------


## ENT

I had a dog like that, when I was a kid, wouldn't let anything threaten me.

I cried too.

----------


## BaitongBoy

It's a tough part of growing up when a beloved pet dies...

----------


## Eliminator

Thanks for the well wishes, it does help to know people care. It's slow going because you don't know if and when you get any kind of control back. Damn sure be glad when it does come back.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Hang in there, Eliminator...Things are never really in our control, anyway...But you will get stronger...

And yes, you do have people thinking about you, man...

We are a family here, with all its ups and downs...

----------


## ENT

Have you heard of Vitamin B3 (Nicotinic Acid/Niacin) therapy for prostate cancer?
There are amide and ribose forms, each act differently.

I've just undergone a program using 3gm < 6gm Nicotinic Acid, re-vamped diet, exercise regime and feedback/study on progress.

Results;
a) lowered ldl (bad ?) cholesterol, 
b) slightly raised hdl (good) cholesterol
c) lowered lipoproteins
d) reduced insulin resistance
e) reduced blood sugar levels
f) increased ATP (cellular energy) thus stamina,
g) enhanced tissue and mitochondria  repair, DNA and telomeres, and all.....
h) increased lean muscle mass to bone ratio,
i) increased alertness.
j) greater self awareness and self control, especially after exercise.
*k) reduces incidences of cancer, including prostate cancer.*

Vit B3 is a great aid in drug, alcohol and tobacco re-hab therapy.

Vit B3 was derived from nicotine in tobacco waste, thus nicotinic acid.

Those who crave tobacco probably crave Vit B3, so, as a substitute for nicotine, Vit B3 works wonders.   :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> I've just undergone a program using 3gm < 6gm Nicotinic Acid, re-vamped diet, exercise regime and feedback/study on progress.


Do you now have or have you had P.C ENT?

----------


## eceg

" Vit B3 works wonders."

Yeah!.... especially for the profits of the pharma companies.

----------


## ltnt

Try Gac at www.spicygac.com...can buy in TOP's market at 35 baht a bottle.  Look up Gac fruit on line.  Recommended for cancer cell elimination.

----------


## Loy Toy

> It's slow going because you don't know if and when you get any kind of control back.


My friend your always welcome here with your family.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> I've just undergone a program using 3gm < 6gm Nicotinic Acid, re-vamped diet, exercise regime and feedback/study on progress.
> 
> 
> Do you now have or have you had P.C ENT?


Nope.

Diagnosed with enlarged prostate gland a few years ago, since then nothing, all back to normal.

----------


## ENT

> " Vit B3 works wonders."
> 
> Yeah!.... especially for the profits of the pharma companies.


Big Pharma's doing its best to limit vitamin sales, so where's your reasoning coming from?

----------


## Loy Toy

I have been told by a doctor that the more you use your prostrate gland the better chance you have at avoiding prostrate problems. Drain the fluid daily either by a friend or by yourself.

----------


## ENT

So I've been told.

For older men, especially, a wank a day (or so) keeps the doctor away.     :Smile:

----------


## stroller

^ wishful thinking...

 :sexy:

----------


## Loy Toy

> wishful thinking..


Fuck Off Stroller.

Drain your love juice on a daily bases.

----------


## Boon Mee

Heh...my 'ol bud Stroller is back, eh?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ENT

> ^ wishful thinking...


"Two relatively large studies of this question, reported in 2003 and 2004, yielded good news for sexually active men: high ejaculation frequency seemed to protect against prostate cancer."

Read more (interesting);
Does frequent ejaculation help ward off prostate cancer? - Harvard Prostate Knowledge - Harvard Health Publications

----------


## ENT

*Masturbation is Key to Man’s Long Life*




BATON ROUGE, LA -It is often said that a glass of wine every day with dinner guarantees a longer life; however, Admon Gracer says he has never let a sip of wine touch his lips and he has just celebrated his 125th birthday. For the first time he reveals his secret of long life to the world.

“I tell all my friends, to stop looking for miracle cures and magic diets, because they don’t exist. Just jerk off once in the morning and once at night and you will live a long life.”

Medical experts seem to agree with Mr. Gracer. “We are programmed, as best we know, to need orgasms,” says Gloria Brame, Ph.D., a clinical sexologist in Athens, Ga. “It’s a fundamental aspect of men’s health, right up there with brushing your teeth.” And the more you do it the longer you can live. It relieves stress and keeps everything about your body—your heart rate, blood pressure, reproductive system, brain chemistry—in very good shape,” Brame says.

A recent study found that men who ejaculated more than five times a week were a third less likely to develop prostate cancer. Regularly flushing your system, so to speak, keeps your semen healthy and prevents the build up of cancer-causing chemicals.

- See more at: Masturbation is Key to Man?s Long Life | Golly Folly

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Just jerk off once in the morning and once at night and you will live a long life.”


That's taken from Pope Francis' book:

Smack and Wank Yer Way To A Longer Life...

----------


## kingwilly

> Things are never really in our control, anyway


I think he is talking about his bodily functions. ....


Just wear an adult diaper, Eli.

----------


## Boon Mee

Was in Makro the other day and noticed stacks & stacks of them on sale like... :Smile:

----------


## kmart

^^#76; Confirmed by Ernest Borgnine:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I think he is talking about his bodily functions. ....


Yeah, I realized that, Wills...Still thinking about the bigger picture, though...

Cheers...

----------


## stroller

> Just wear an adult diaper, Eli.


Sound advice... your loved ones will thank you for it!  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> Was in Makro the other day and noticed stacks & stacks of them on sale like...


Many farang/foreign retirees around there?

----------


## ltnt

> Diagnosed with enlarged prostate gland a few years ago, since then nothing, all back to normal.


You chalk it up to your vitamin B intake?  Well done and continue to enjoy good health...^I've read the same.
Had an enlarged prostate in Vietnam, got a three day pass to the local village to fornicate myself back to health.  It worked.

----------


## Gazza

> I have been told by a doctor that the more you use your prostrate gland the better chance you have at avoiding prostrate problems. Drain the fluid daily either by a friend or by yourself.





> So I've been told.
> For older men, especially, a wank a day (or so) keeps the doctor away.


I'll go along with the TD GPs.... Dr Loy Toy & Dr ENT.

Bring on the sexy nurses  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Is wanking covered by medicare if you're 'armless?...

----------


## ENT

Depends where you spit if you'e aimless.

----------


## eceg

Hi, Eliminator
About 3 weeks since your op.
I'm sure I'm not alone in wondering how you're doing
and in wishing you a speedy and full recovery.

----------


## Eliminator

First month seemed to be going well with getting control over the peeing problem 

and then the next month it went totally down hill and it seemed I had very little or 

any control at nights and drove me crazy. It was hard to get to sleep and would 

wake up through the night. The last few days seem to have done a reversal and

 I'm in a lot better control. It's not anywhere near 100% but at least I've slept

better and so fingers crossed.

   I don't travel well as I get tired walking around and on the lookout for a toilet

every where I go. Next appt. is in April to see how the cancer bit is doing and

hopefully it's gone. I do advise everyone to get yourself checked out and catch this 

shit early.

----------


## cnx37

This has been my life for the past 6 years.

Not prostrate cancer but another type of cancer.

----------


## KEVIN2008

U.S. Food and Drug Administration

FDA NEWS RELEASE


FDA approves Cialis to treat benign prostatic hyperplasia

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration today approved Cialis (tadalafil) to treat the signs and symptoms of benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH), a condition in which the prostate gland becomes enlarged, and for the treatment of BPH and erectile dysfunction (ED), when the conditions occur simultaneously. Cialis was approved in 2003 for the treatment of ED.

Common symptoms of BPH include difficulty in starting urination and a weak urine stream; a sudden urge to urinate; and more frequent urination including at night.

The severity of symptoms of BPH can be measured using the International Prostate Symptom Score (IPSS). In two clinical trials, men with BPH who took 5 milligrams (mg) of Cialis once daily experienced a statistically significant improvement in their symptoms of BPH compared to men who were treated with placebo. The trials based their findings on a reduction in total IPSS scores.

In a third study, men who experienced both ED and BPH and who took 5 mg of Cialis once daily had improvement in both their symptoms of BPH and in their ED compared to men who were treated with placebo. The improvement in ED was measured using the Erectile Function domain score of the International Index of Erectile Function.

 BPH can have a big impact on a patients quality of life, said Scott Monroe, director of the Division of Reproductive and Urologic Products in the FDAs Center for Drug Evaluation and Research. A large number of older men have symptoms of BPH. Cialis offers these men another treatment option, particularly those who also have ED, which is also common in older men.

Cialis should not be used in patients taking nitrates, for example nitroglycerin, because the combination can cause an unsafe decrease in blood pressure. Also, the use of Cialis in combination with alpha blockers for the treatment of BPH is not recommended because the combination has not been adequately studied for the treatment of BPH, and there is a risk of lowering blood pressure.

The FDA has approved eight other drugs to treat symptoms of BPH: Proscar, (finasteride), Avodart (dutasteride), Jalyn (dutasteride plus tamsulosin), and the alpha blockers: Hytrin (terazosin), Cardura (doxazosin), Flomax (tamsulosin), Uroxatral (alfuzosin) and Rapaflo (silodosin).

Cialis is manufactured by Indianapolis-based Eli Lilly and Co.

FDA approves Cialis to treat benign prostatic hyperplasia

----------


## KEVIN2008

> U.S. Food and Drug Administration
> 
> FDA NEWS RELEASE
> 
> 
> FDA approves Cialis to treat benign prostatic hyperplasia
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration today approved Cialis (tadalafil) to treat the signs and symptoms of benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH), a condition in which the prostate gland becomes enlarged, and for the treatment of BPH and erectile dysfunction (ED), when the conditions occur simultaneously. Cialis was approved in 2003 for the treatment of ED.
> 
> ...

----------


## Eliminator

As of now the Dick ain't working yet. I popped a 100mg Sidegra and it did NOTHING. I'm still early in the recovery so gods prevail everything comes back to working order. I'm not a religious man at any stretch of the imagination but I'm praying like hell it does come back. 555

----------


## peterpan

Happily don't have the symptoms of prostate cancer other than the need for a nightly pee but at my age its a definite worry and as its some time since I have had a physical check, so that's on the agenda in the near future but in the mean time, its more pleasure to follow  Ernest's  advice and  keep the juice flowing,

----------


## ltnt

Wait a minute folks, because you piss during the night you've suddenly got cancer?  I've been pissing at night my entire life!  My nads are just fine thank you...the streams diminished, but it still works... :Smile:  most of the time.

----------


## thaimeme

> Wait a minute folks, because you piss during the night you've suddenly got cancer? I've been pissing at night my entire life! My nads are just fine thank you...the streams diminished, but it still works... most of the time.


A slight diminished prostrate gland can be normal in 90% of us guys as we age - caution alarms are not always called for - be it urination related or sexual performance.

I'm of the great opinion that cancers are reflective of our environment, lifestyle, and certainly diet.

----------


## ltnt

I don't know where it comes from, but I'm sure we'd like to know so we can kill it!  Nasty stuff cancer.

----------


## nidhogg

> A slight diminished prostrate gland


It likes a lie down does it?

The problem with the prostate is overwhelmingly enlargement, not shrinkage.




> I'm of the great opinion that cancers are reflective of our environment, lifestyle, and certainly diet.


I am of the opinion that you really do know jack shit.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
>  
> A slight diminished prostrate gland
> 
> 
> It likes a lie down does it?
> 
> ...


I see...
You must be of the belief that there is a cancer faery that chooses at their whim?

Have ya ever noticed where the overwhelming cancer claim are and have been historically?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Latindancer

Aaarrgh! My brain !  :ssssh: 

"Prostrate" means lying down on the ground.

The "prostate" is the gland where our man-juice is stored.



It's Summer in Australia so I've been drinking a lot during the day, hence I often pee twice during the night. I'm a light sleeper so it keeps me awake if there's a bit in there.

This does not worry me at all as mens' bladders shrink a bit as they age. Same reason as receding gums in our mouths.

 I've had a physical check (by a lady doctor  :Smile: ) and a PSA blood test. All ok.

----------


## peterpan

Had both of those but not a reliable an indicator as a biopsy I am told

----------


## Eliminator

I had a PSA a couple of years ago and it was 7 and now before the operation it was 18. and the few docs I know personally told me from the looks of my biopsy to have the surgery. Scared my wife and she pushed me as I was about to back out. 

  Doesn't really mean shit now as it's done already. I don't want them to put it back in. 555

----------

